# The Great Wine Ripoff



## Lon (Aug 11, 2014)

I have been a wine drinker for many years and am fairly knowledgeable on the subject. If you can really tell me that you can taste and savor the $$$$ difference between a Merlot that sells for eight dollars against one selling for 20 dollars or more I'd like to hear about it. I like dry reds and whites. I am amazed at the huge selection of wines that are available in the typical American supermarket, priced from 2 dollars up to 85 dollars per bottle. Wine has just got to be one of the most profitable items in any market. I love some New Zealand wines and can buy the same winery brand for less money here in the U.S. than in NZ.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never drank that much wine, but around the holidays I used to like to buy a Beaujolais Nouveau, and the price was always $8-$12.  I always leaned toward more dry red wines.  I don't think I ever drank a wine that was $85 a bottle, probably the most expensive was $20-$30.  They don't sell wine in most supermarkets where I live, always went to a liquor store.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 11, 2014)

I like some of the New Zealand wines too,Lon. Good values. My dd bought me a $50.00 bottle of wine from a new winery that just opened up here and while it was good, it wasn`t $50.00 good,know what I mean? I`ve had $10-$12 bottles that I enjoyed just as much.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 11, 2014)

By the way,our favorite wine is a 2009 Gregory Graham Syrah that runs $18-20 a bottle and is produced here in Lake County where we live. We can buy it in one of our local grocerys but we love running over to the winery where Gregory himself runs the tasting room


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 12, 2014)

I mostly drink red muscadine because it's supposed to be the best one to drink for health. I drink a small glass most evenings, never any other time. I buy a case at a time at the winery. One of our local wineries specializes in non grape wines. I seldom buy them but I like the blackberry, elderberry, and wild plum wines.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 12, 2014)

I've never been much of a wine drinker - my high point was getting a bottle of Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill for $1.25, bag included, when I was 15.


----------

